# More than I was looking for



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

You beat me to it. I think the Grizzly trim router is as good as anybody's, and the price is right. I like mine as a one-handed tool for edge profiling. Very quick to grab and put a bevel or round over on a board.

My only gripe is that the base plate does not accommodate the PC guide bushings. I have made auxiliary bases out of hardboard in situations requiring a busihing, or larger opening for wider bits, etc. I wish Grizzly would make available a base plate for the bushings.

Oh, one other thing: I've noticed that it gets uncomfortably warm when used steadily or frequently for a while. Don't know how this compares to other brands.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a near perfect clone of the Makita and a great price.


----------



## HankLP (Jan 9, 2017)

THIS ROUTER IS BARELY A MONTH OLD AND THE MOTOR QUIT WORKING. GRIZZLY IS SENDING A RETURN MAILER FOR A REFUND. IT WORKED WELL OUT OF THE BOX, AND SEEMED LIKE A GOOD DEAL. GUESS I'LL BE LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ROUTER SOON. ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

The fact that after a month Grizzly is working with you to resolve the issue is important. Just get another one and give it a chance. I have 2 cheap and I mean cheap Harbor Freight ones that have lasted years. The next one from Grizzly probably will last for years as well. Now that you peaked my interest I just ordered one myself to try out


----------



## jutsFL (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm in need of a compact trim router… I'll tell everyone- stay far away from the HF trim router - it WILL, over time , lose its ability to hold the up and down adjustment… Then in the middle of a project, it will shift .75" down in mid cut, just ask how I know 

I can not say the same about the HF 2.5HP fixed base router (.50in collet) - this thing has been a BEAST ! This machine runs Well, cuts with power and ease in all situations ive put it through. Id recomend that model to anyone. Depth adjusment is wonky, but it locks securely!


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

My older harbor Freight Router is showing signs of fatigue as well. I have one router bit in it forever and now I simply do not move it up and down any more. I use it for a quick round over of edges. Think about it. It cost $29 and then you use a 25% coupon. The stupid thing cost $22 out the door. You can afford to make it a one set up router. They are light and just handy. These routers cost about the same a cheap dinner out by your self… In fact I have another one as well for a bigger radius round over that will never come out. I must have at least 6 different routers in the shop to be honest.


----------



## Giturdone (Dec 6, 2017)

Review the Dewalt 611?


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

JutsFL is right comparing the new T27139 Grizzly router to the HF. The HR Router is a toy compared to the T27139. Just got it last night and I have to say it is really so much better for a trim Router. Now I expect the motor to last month. This thing a very serious item. Much heavier duty than I expected. This is a router that will perform and made to last, HankLP I will let you know if it stops working. Started a project last night but I only tried the router out on a Pc of Scrap pine so far.


----------



## HankLP (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Don't know what I'm going to do yet, but will take it all into consideration. In the mean time, keep on "Lumbering."


----------

